# Lion vs. Anaconda



## blaster (Jan 16, 2006)

lion is said to be the "king of the jungle" but if a giant anaconda who has more than 8 or 9 ft length according to the movie itself.i was wondering if the anaconda can easily coil and swallow the wild lion.


----------



## vanh (Jan 16, 2006)

Anacoda for the win. it's freaking me out to mention the name.


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

It'd be close and depends on how close they are to each other when the fight starts, where they'd be battling, and stuff like that.  If the lion can get a bite on the anaconda he could well break its spine before the anaconda could retaliate too much.


----------



## tri-sapphire (Jan 16, 2006)

Depends on where the fight takes place.  Unlike in the movies, real anacondas have a very hard time moving on land.  

If it's in the water (like in the middle of a river, or swamp), I'd give it to the anaconda.  On land, a lion would win with no trouble at all.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 16, 2006)

According to my encyclopedia, anaconda may grow up to 10m in length. So, I'm rooting for anaconda even if he can't shallow the whole lion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2006)

I dont know if an Anaconda would be fast enough to be able to strangle the lion before Lion would bite into the anaconda and claw him.

Andaconda could break a bone in time but not before the lion would shred the Anaconda.

V. to the Lion


----------



## pnoypridz (Jan 16, 2006)

tri-sapphire said:
			
		

> Depends on where the fight takes place.  Unlike in the movies, real anacondas have a very hard time moving on land.
> 
> If it's in the water (like in the middle of a river, or swamp), I'd give it to the anaconda.  On land, a lion would win with no trouble at all.



wat he said, and anaconda can grow up to 18 feet (National Georgraphic was watching it yesterday  )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2006)

On land, the lion would win, in water the anaconda would win, easily.

I don't think lions are very fast in the water, land is more their thing. It would bite the snakes throat and rip it out before the snake could do much of anything, watch that tiger vs croc fight, that'll show you what would likely happen.

In the water, the anaconda would be very fast, and get a strangle hold easily on the lion, and kill it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2006)

Well since this is a duel, I say the Lion.  The anaconda wouldn't be able to sneak up on it, but if Ice Cube's there, then I say they double team on him, then the lion takes them both out while the anaconda's got him in its coil


----------



## Orotachi (Jan 17, 2006)

i don't even think that the anaconda would swallow a cow cause i see(on the zoo) that lion's body is almost bigger than a cow(but not that fat)


----------



## Fenix (Jan 17, 2006)

I really dont understand all these animal vs. threads that have been coming out lately O.o 

I say the Lion.....


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 17, 2006)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> On land, the lion would win, in water the anaconda would win, easily.
> 
> I don't think lions are very fast in the water, land is more their thing. It would bite the snakes throat and rip it out before the snake could do much of anything, watch that tiger vs croc fight, that'll show you what would likely happen.
> 
> In the water, the anaconda would be very fast, and get a strangle hold easily on the lion, and kill it.


Where can I see this?

Have you seen the pic of the python swallowing the alligator and exploding?  Good stuff...apparently a snake can beat an alligator if it gets to it first.

A lion with a mane(I believe only males have them) could beat an Anaconda because it prevents them from being bitten in the neck, but a female would probably go down.



> I really dont understand all these animal vs. threads that have been coming out lately O.o


We had them a while ago but stopped after a while.


----------

